# Training Advice



## SuperFerret (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello,

I've been tasked with offering some Excel training to the rest of my team, including my Supervisor. None of them know any Excel formulae other than LEN so I've got a few things to show them, stuff they're going to be using daily.

I'm getting stuck when it comes to a complete idiot's guide to a VLOOKUP. I've tried explaining it step-by-step but a few people I've tested it out on still get confused.

I want to be able to give them a takeaway sheet with instructions on they're going to be able to follow without me standing over them (hence why the boss wants me to train them).

Any advice?


----------



## VoG (Aug 16, 2011)

There's a good tutorial here http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html


----------



## SuperFerret (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link Peter, I have unfortunately tried a few different search results from Google and they still get confused.

I have set up a test workbook, so I can talk them through it on the day...I've already shown one of them step-by-step over 30 times and they still manage to get confused.

I'm really hoping for a miracle


----------



## shg (Aug 16, 2011)

For a range lookup, you might relate it to the way people look up phone numbers in the white pages (remember those?): open the book in the middle, look at the first name, then go halfway forward or halfway back until the first name on the sheet is <=the lookup name, and the first name on the following sheet is >. Find the name and look one column to the right. (The analogy breaks down because you'd be looking for an exact match, but it conveys the notion of a binary search).

For an exact match, have them imagine how they would do it if the list were not sorted.


----------



## Domski (Aug 16, 2011)

SuperFerret said:


> I'm really hoping for a miracle



You might need one 

I'd make sure they understood the difference between text, numeric etc values and how Excel deals with them differently or you'll be forever fixing their Vlookup formula for them. I also tell people that whilst Excel might think the 4th argument in Vlookup is optional it's not and that they should always specify it and be aware of it's effect. Too many people omit it and don't understand why (or even notice that) their results are wrong when they haven't sorted their data correctly or specified an exact match.

Dom


----------



## shg (Aug 16, 2011)

In my last class, I explained the importance of leaving Excel's default alignment alone, and leaving columns wide enough to see alignment at a glance. Once people understand the signicance of the difference between numbers and text, they get it. 

Centering is the MRSA of the Excel world.


----------



## SuperFerret (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Dom, I've already started building some 'problems' into my Training workbook, so I'll be sure to sneak some of those in. As well as making the Table Array so it doesn't begin in the first column, as that often trips them up...slightly cruel!

Luckily seeing as I've already been giving them some VLOOKUP advice they know to always specify the 4th argument, but I will be sure to reiterate it's importance! 

Everything else seems so easy to explain, why does VLOOKUP have to be so darn awkward!


----------



## SuperFerret (Aug 16, 2011)

shg said:


> Centering is the MRSA of the Excel world.


 
I hear that shg! People here seem to have an unhealthy obsession with Centering... 

What's the best way to get them knowing the difference between numbers and text? I still get people calling me over saying "_That little green bit is on my cells"_

I've added some numbers formatted as text on my Training workbook, but I feel I may need to go a bit more in depth with it than I have.


----------



## shg (Aug 16, 2011)

I start by explaining that:

o The value of every cell on a worksheet is exactly one of the following: Empty, String, Double, Boolean, or Error

o Default cell alignment lets you see at a glance what's what (referencing the sheet below) 

o Numbers and strings that look like numbers are not interchangeable

o Every Excel function operates on the _values_ of cells, irrespective of whether they are literals or the results of formulas (including errors) 


<TABLE style="WIDTH: 526pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=701 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 61pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3730" width=82><COL style="WIDTH: 200pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 12178" width=266><COL style="WIDTH: 32pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1974" width=43><COL style="WIDTH: 34pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2048" width=45><COL style="WIDTH: 44pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2669" width=58><COL style="WIDTH: 30pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1828" width=40><COL style="WIDTH: 40pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2413" width=53><COL style="WIDTH: 33pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2011" width=44><COL style="WIDTH: 26pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1609" span=2 width=35><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12pt" height=16><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 61pt; HEIGHT: 12pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl30 height=16 width=82>Cell</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 200pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl30 width=266>Remark</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl30 width=43 x:str="'=""?">=""?</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 34pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl30 width=45>IsBlank?</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 44pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl30 width=58>IsNumber?</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl30 width=40>IsText?</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 40pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl30 width=53>IsLogical?</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl30 width=44>IsError?</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 26pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl30 width=35>IsErr?</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 26pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl30 width=35>IsNA?</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 16.05pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=21><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 16.05pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl31 height=21></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid" class=xl32>*<< This cell is Empty*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl38 align=middle x:fmla='=A2=""' x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl38 align=middle x:fmla="=ISBLANK(A2)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNUMBER(A2)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISTEXT(A2)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISLOGICAL(A2)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERROR(A2)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERR(A2)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNA(A2)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 16.05pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=21><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 16.05pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl31 height=21 x:str="" x:fmla='=IF(1=0, "Wow!", "")'></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid" class=xl32>*<< This cell has a formula that returns a null string*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl38 align=middle x:fmla='=A3=""' x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl39 align=middle x:fmla="=ISBLANK(A3)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNUMBER(A3)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl38 align=middle x:fmla="=ISTEXT(A3)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISLOGICAL(A3)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERROR(A3)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERR(A3)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNA(A3)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 16.05pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=21><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 16.05pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl31 height=21>Bob</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid" class=xl32>*<< This is a string*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla='=A4=""' x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISBLANK(A4)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNUMBER(A4)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl38 align=middle x:fmla="=ISTEXT(A4)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISLOGICAL(A4)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERROR(A4)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERR(A4)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNA(A4)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 16.05pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=21><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 16.05pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl31 height=21 x:fmla='=TEXT(TODAY(), "m/d/yyyy")'>8/16/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid" class=xl32>*<< This is a string that looks like a date*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla='=A5=""' x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISBLANK(A5)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl39 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNUMBER(A5)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl39 align=middle x:fmla="=ISTEXT(A5)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISLOGICAL(A5)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERROR(A5)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERR(A5)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNA(A5)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 16.05pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=21><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 16.05pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl31 height=21 x:fmla='=TEXT(12345, "0")'>12345</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid" class=xl32>*<< This is a string that looks like a number*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla='=A6=""' x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISBLANK(A6)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl39 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNUMBER(A6)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl39 align=middle x:fmla="=ISTEXT(A6)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISLOGICAL(A6)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERROR(A6)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERR(A6)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNA(A6)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 16.05pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=21><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 16.05pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl31 height=21 x:fmla="=COMPLEX(1, 2)">1+2i</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid" class=xl32>*<< This is a string that looks like a complex number*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla='=A7=""' x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISBLANK(A7)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl39 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNUMBER(A7)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl39 align=middle x:fmla="=ISTEXT(A7)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISLOGICAL(A7)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERROR(A7)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERR(A7)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNA(A7)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 16.05pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=21><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 16.05pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl31 height=21 x:fmla="=IMPOWER(A7, 2)">-3+4i</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid" class=xl32>*<< That's the complex number above squared*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla='=A8=""' x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISBLANK(A8)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl39 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNUMBER(A8)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl39 align=middle x:fmla="=ISTEXT(A8)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISLOGICAL(A8)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERROR(A8)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERR(A8)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNA(A8)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 16.05pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=21><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 16.05pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl31 height=21 align=middle x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid" class=xl32>*<< This is a Boolean*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla='=A9=""' x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISBLANK(A9)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNUMBER(A9)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISTEXT(A9)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl38 align=middle x:fmla="=ISLOGICAL(A9)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERROR(A9)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERR(A9)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNA(A9)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 16.05pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=21><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 16.05pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl31 height=21 align=middle x:fmla="=1/0" x:err="#DIV/0!">#DIV/0!</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid" class=xl32>*<< This is an error*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla='=A10=""' x:err="#DIV/0!">#DIV/0!</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISBLANK(A10)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNUMBER(A10)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISTEXT(A10)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISLOGICAL(A10)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl38 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERROR(A10)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl38 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERR(A10)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNA(A10)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 16.05pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=21><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 16.05pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl31 height=21 align=middle x:err="#N/A">#N/A</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid" class=xl32>*<< So is this*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla='=A11=""' x:err="#N/A">#N/A</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISBLANK(A11)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNUMBER(A11)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISTEXT(A11)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISLOGICAL(A11)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl38 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERROR(A11)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl39 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERR(A11)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl38 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNA(A11)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 16.05pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=21><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 16.05pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl34 height=21 align=right x:fmla="=TODAY()" x:num="40771">08/16/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid" class=xl32>*<< This is a serial date (which is a number)*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla='=A12=""' x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISBLANK(A12)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl38 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNUMBER(A12)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISTEXT(A12)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISLOGICAL(A12)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERROR(A12)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERR(A12)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNA(A12)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 16.05pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=21><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 16.05pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl35 height=21 align=right x:num>12345</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid" class=xl36>*<< This is a plain old number*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl37 align=middle x:fmla='=A13=""' x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl37 align=middle x:fmla="=ISBLANK(A13)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl40 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNUMBER(A13)" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl37 align=middle x:fmla="=ISTEXT(A13)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33 align=middle x:fmla="=ISLOGICAL(A13)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl37 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERROR(A13)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl37 align=middle x:fmla="=ISERR(A13)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl37 align=middle x:fmla="=ISNA(A13)" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I walk through the examples and explain the highlighted formula results at right.


----------



## SuperFerret (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks shg, that's brilliant and so simple! 

I may have to do something like that in my training workbook, if you don't mind of course.


----------



## shg (Aug 16, 2011)

Please feel free.


----------



## SuperFerret (Aug 16, 2011)

shg said:


> Please feel free.


 
Thank you, I will be sure to give you the credit when it is used.


----------



## shg (Aug 16, 2011)

I should add my other hot-button issue.

I contend that every cell on a worksheet is either ...

o Unused (*Normal*)

o An *Input* (numbers or text entered manually)

o Data produced by *Code* (which may be input to formulas)

o A *Label* (descriptive of the data at right or below, and _never_ used in a formula)

o A *Formula*

o Cells that must be empty or zero-filled for other formulas to work correctly (*DoNotUse*)

o A *Remark*

My template has styles by those exact names, and nothing else (well, hyperlink and followed hyperlink).

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 219pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=292 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 37pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2267" width=50><COL style="WIDTH: 42pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2560" span=2 width=56><COL style="WIDTH: 98pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 5961" width=130><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12pt" height=16><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; WIDTH: 37pt; HEIGHT: 12pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=16 width=50>Normal</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; WIDTH: 42pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" width=56>Normal</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; WIDTH: 42pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" width=56>Normal</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; WIDTH: 98pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" width=130>Normal</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12pt" height=16><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 37pt; HEIGHT: 12pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl32 height=16 width=50>Label</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 42pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl32 width=56>Label</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f3f3f3; WIDTH: 42pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl32 width=56>Label</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8">Normal</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12pt" height=16><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 12pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl35 height=16>DoNotUse</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl35>DoNotUse</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl35>DoNotUse</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12pt" height=16><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; HEIGHT: 12pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl30 height=16>Input</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl34>Code</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e7e7e7; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl31>Formula</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class=xl33>*This is a Remark*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12pt" height=16><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; HEIGHT: 12pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=16>Normal</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8">Normal</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8">Normal</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #909090; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8">Normal</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Code and DoNotUse don't appear correctly above; Code has a gray horizontal pattern, and DoNotUse has a crosshatch. Each styles include only the formatting elements necessary. 

Excel's default 99 other styles are nowhere in sight.


----------



## SuperFerret (Aug 16, 2011)

See I never would have thought of that! I should have come here to ask questions sooner!


----------

